# Setting up a website



## dan123elvin (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm considering setting up as a freelance planning consultant in addition to my day time job. I'm hoping that eventually it will develop into a successful business. Does anyone have any experience in building a basic website and maybe even setting up in business in addition to a full time job i.e tax implications etc?


----------



## willie the wax (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello, it's quite straight forward to design your own website at streamline.net and for a reasonable cost too. Start with a simple one and you can always upgrade as your business grows or when your website requires more space.

As for tax and national insurance...Not 100% sure on this but I would inform the Inland Revenue and your additional income ( i think ) will be added to what you earn in employment and taxed accordingly. You will be sent a tax return in April .

Remember to keep all receipts of income and expense. Hope that helps

Willie


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The website in sure I could help you with FOC depending what you need.


----------

